# Mens wearhouse suits, ties, shirts. Any thoughts?



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone bought a suit, tie, or shirt from the mens wearhouse? If so what did u think of the quality and overall of the item?  I have heard to stay away from dept stores like this one and others due to getting junk for what u pay for. The ties and casual dress shirts seem nice but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I went in one many years ago to look around to see what the fuss was about. The patterns look nice but the fabric feels like real junk. I know you can find much better stuff at a Bank store or a better mens store on sale. I would not trust anything I purchased in a Mens Wearhouse.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not higher end stuff, but today, I'm wearing one of their ties.

You can overpay for stuff if you are not careful there, though.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Check the website. In my opinion, their prices aren't all that low relative to the quality offered unless they are having some kind of big sale.

For inexpensive shirts and ties, there a lot of better options.

That said, they have stores everywhere, so if you have the time, why not check them out?


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is that cheap suits ($300) are virtually indistuingishable from more expensive suits ($600 and up) by anyone but a menswear expert. The primary differences are in how they feel, and in how long they last before starting to look shabby.

Knowing that, you can get away with cheap suits just as long as you don't need to wear them as often, and as long as you keep them clean and don't get them dry cleaned too often (which quickly degrades suits, but especially cheap suits.)

If you're willing to deal with that, then the Wearhouse is an option. Also an option are department stores (e.g. Macy's), as well as a few fashion retailers (e.g. Banana Republic.) Just bear in mind that they're not quality, but they may be good enough depending on your needs.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, a lot of tip-toeing in the responses.

Mens Warehouse is junk. I would only recommend that place to my enemy.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Sometimes...*



teddyriley said:


> Wow, a lot of tip-toeing in the responses.
> 
> Mens Warehouse is junk. I would only recommend that place to my enemy.


Sometimes, cheap junk is all one needs if they have the build to look good in an OTR suit. 
I believe the one factor that anyone can most note in the quality of a suit is how well it wrinkles.
To me there is no more important factor than how wrinkle resistant a suit is. Doesnt matter how your built or how the material feels, or how much you paid if you look like a wrinkled bag of crap.

I'll pay for less wrinkles.

I never dry clean my suits because I wear inexpensive "junk" that looks great after being tailored. The feel?????? I wear quality cotton over my skin I don't feel the wool on me and I ask people to refrain from petting my suit, it's rather rude to pet people.

For cleaning: I use warm water with an electric rotary toothbrush and gentle spot clean and also use and air hose with compressed air.

I prefer to spend my money on quality shoes that I rarely buy new.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

If it's a basic entry level suit shop, I'd say it might be worth it if you aren't wearing suits everyday. You have to start somewhere. My first suit came from TipTop and I wore it about 40 times before I outgrew it. When I needed a dark suit for a funeral, I went to Moores and bought a suit for around 300CDN. Good deal, considering I've worn that same suit about 50 times. But I woulden't buy something from there that I'd want to own ten years from now. The clothing I bought there in sophomore year are starting to look old, but worn in. YMMV, but they're good if you don't need a suit every day.

Tom


----------



## NavyNick (Nov 21, 2007)

I've tried MW, and even for those of us without the means to go to high end stores, MW is really not acceptable. I recommend Jos A Bank - as long as you hit a sale, which seem frequent, you won't pay but $50 more than MW, and the quality is a real cut above. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Sometimes, cheap junk is all one needs if they have the build to look good in an OTR suit.
> I believe the one factor that anyone can most note in the quality of a suit is how well it wrinkles.
> To me there is no more important factor than how wrinkle resistant a suit is. Doesnt matter how your built or how the material feels, or how much you paid if you look like a wrinkled bag of crap.
> 
> ...


Hey, Capt. Ron! For once you and I are completely aligned!


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

NavyNick said:


> I've tried MW, and even for those of us without the means to go to high end stores, MW is really not acceptable. I recommend Jos A Bank - as long as you hit a sale, which seem frequent, you won't pay but $50 more than MW, and the quality is a real cut above. Just my 2 cents...


Right on target, Nick.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I too would recommend avoiding MW.

Honestly, if you're willing to do a bit of shopping you can find far better suits for less. JoS A Bank has great sales pretty often, and they do a decent, workable suit.

Be sure to check your area for good discount clothing warehouses - most cities will have at least one no-frills place (usually a warehouse with rude staff and no tailors) where you can find suits a season or two old - mostly hideous junk that didn't sell for a reason - but with perseverance you can unearth some gems. Atlanta, for example, has Filene's Basement and K&G Liquidators, both offering up affordable treasures from time to time.

But frankly I'd go to JC Penney before I'd go to MW - the sheer amount of marketing and advertising they do points to the fact they likely get NO referral business... usually a danger sign.

DCH


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

I actually own a MW suit, 2 shirts and 2 ties (all bought before I learned about this site). For shirts and ties, you can definitely find cheaper options at least as good as MW if not better, though it might involve waiting for sales or searching discount stores or outlets. 

The suit especially annoys me, because it wrinkles like none other. I recently went on a trip where I steamed all my clothes in the hotel bathroom for about an hour (a tip I picked up on this site). The MW jacket was still very wrinkled while a $40 blazer was wrinkle-free. Not only is a MW suit going to wrinkle worse than most suits but getting rid of those wrinkles is harder than with better quality suits. 

If you don't want to bother much with picking a suit "outfit," MW can be a good option for you. If you want good value for your money you should look elsewhere.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*"You will like the way you look I guarantee it" NOT*

Have only been in a MW twice, but not recently. What I remmeber both times were the sales staff were JERKS. Stick with Jos. Bank better quality merchandise & nicer sales staff. You can get the trad look without the Brooks Brothers price.

Thorvald


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

When a person can't afford a more expensive suit they are a great starting point. They offer decent customer service and get most men who shop there to begin to care about their appearance.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I've bought some incredible suits for less than the retail prices at MW. Unless you're in desperate, urgent need, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that their suits and shirts are not good values for the price/quality. The only items I have purchased from MW are their long-sleeve knit shirts -- 100% silk and nicely made. They compare favorable to much higher-priced shops (especially when on sale).

AD


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

satorstyle said:


> When a person can't afford a more expensive suit they are a great starting point. They offer decent customer service and get most men who shop there to begin to care about their appearance.


This is a nicely nuanced view, and generous in its understanding of people's differing situations. A refreshing post.


----------



## stainless (Aug 27, 2007)

satorstyle said:


> When a person can't afford a more expensive suit they are a great starting point. They offer decent customer service and get most men who shop there to begin to care about their appearance.


I would disagree that MW is the lowest price option, unless you are only willing to put in the most minimal effort into clothes-shopping (and granted, there are plenty of men that fall into that category). Men's Wearhouse is fine if you want to spend about 30 minutes picking out an outfit, but you don't have to go to the lengths of scouring Filene's Basement or thrift stores to find lower priced options than MW.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Their sales force is so aggressive, I won't fly in without fighter escort. I think their game is to pressure you into making a thoughtless decision. I haven't darkened their door for many years; and I've never purchased there.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I wandered into one while my wife was burning plastic elsewhere and discovered a whole rack of silk pocket squares on special sale for something like $10 each and filled several holes in my collection. I think it's worth wandering into MW and JAB when you have the chance just to see what they have on deep discount and close out. Something you'd never drop big bucks on at retail might become your favorate "stuck in coach for 8 hours" or "going to a groundbreaking in the rain" attire at 80% off.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

One advantage of Men's Wearhouse is that they do have a very wide range of sizes. You're not likely to find the same range in sizes anywhere else other than a very large department store. For locating 36R suits (my size), my options are basically Macy's, Men's Wearhouse, and a few specialty places like Hugo Boss. And, of course, internet and/or MTM, but if time is of the essence and it's an unusual size that is needed, MW and Macy's may be the only options available.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Since my job requires me to wear "stuff" on my belt, I use MW for belts. They have a decent slection of colors and wider widths (very important) which is what I require for daily belts. I usually get them for under $25 and don't feel bad if they happened to get abused. I keep my better quality belts for when I'm not working. Other than that, I don't believe I've purchased anything more than a tie or two from them.


----------



## whnay. (Dec 30, 2004)

I loathe the store and the tacky TV ads. You'd sooner find me shoveling horse sh!t in Arkansas than buying a suit at MW.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Sometimes, cheap junk is all one needs if they have the build to look good in an OTR suit.
> I believe the one factor that anyone can most note in the quality of a suit is how well it wrinkles.
> To me there is no more important factor than how wrinkle resistant a suit is. Doesnt matter how your built or how the material feels, or how much you paid if you look like a wrinkled bag of crap.
> 
> ...


What I meant by this is people come to this forum to educate themselves about suit quality and construction. There have been countless of recommendations where to get better quality suits for the same amount that would be spent at Mens Warehouse. You're being told you can do better...a lot better. You're free to consider the advice, and if you think other justifications weigh in favor of continuing to shop at places like the Mens Warehouse, by all means do what makes you happy. But I don't believe this is the right place if one is looking for affirmation on the past, present or continued purchase of Mens Warehouse clothing.

I think Men's Warehouse is junk, and I will never shop there as well built and good looking as I am. :devil:


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Stuff on your belt..*



Trenditional said:


> Since my job requires me to wear "stuff" on my belt, I use MW for belts.


Oh, you work in one of those restaurants that require you to wear "flair".:icon_smile_big:
Normally that kind of stuff is worn on suspenders, but I suppose if you wanted to really be tacky at work you could wear suspenders and a belt!

You'll never take me alive copper!:devil:


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

One truth of the internet and forums like this is that the more often a topic comes up (and this one has been beaten to death out here), the less balanced the replies become. As subsequent threads are spawned, the more reasonable, even minded posters chose not to jump in and we are left with post after post ripping a subject or in this case a company and people that shop there to shreds.

The more I visit this site or read Andy's encyclopedia, the more I understand why places like Men's Wearhouse are not your best bet. But why not just say that and move on? 

Why is it necessary to take your name-calling to the level that you try to not only discredit the store, but also insult anyone that is "dumb enough" to shop there?

When I found the Ask Andy site, I had a sincere desire to improve my style related intellect. I was also pleased to discover a general level of refined civil discourse based on shared respect and fair advice. Clearly part of dressing like a gentleman, is also acting like one, which I see very little of that on display in this thread.

Not all of us can afford bespoke suits or Alden shoes at this point in our lives. But even when we are wearing an outfit from the "evil" Men's Wearhouse - at least we are making an effort. And that alone deserves your respect.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

mrkleen said:


> One truth of the internet and forums like this is that the more often a topic comes up (and this one has been beaten to death out here), the less balanced the replies become. As subsequent threads are spawned, the more reasonable, even minded posters chose not to jump in and we are left with post after post ripping a subject or in this case a company and people that shop there to shreds.
> 
> The more I visit this site or read Andy's encyclopedia, the more I understand why places like Men's Wearhouse are not your best bet. But why not just say that and move on?
> 
> ...


+100,000

Bravo.


----------



## The_Foxx (Dec 21, 2003)

teddyriley said:


> Wow, a lot of tip-toeing in the responses.
> 
> Mens Warehouse is junk. I would only recommend that place to my enemy.


AMEN, BROTHER!!

Especially when you can-- potentially-- find brand new suits from great makers (like Oxxford Clothes, etc.) for around $650. Ya just gotta know where to look.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A lot of people can't afford to spend $650 on suits.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Men's Wearhouse provides something that people need. A lot of young people entering the workforce rely on stuff like MW to get them through a few years, and a lot of people stick with it because it fits their budget. Done up well, you can certainly look respectable.

I don't think that shopping there is any more inane than spending $4000 dollars on a factory made suit, both of which I have done.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

NVM..


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a confession to make: I am a recovering Men's Wearhouse shopper.

Part of this is that for a long time I just didn't know any better, they're everywhere, and I was a dirt poor college student. As other people have said here, the quality of their clothes is NOT great, but everyone needs to start somewhere, and MW does stock decent looking (if not ultimately very long lasting) clothes.

Another bonus point: they stock fat guy clothes. For a long time, I was significantly overweight, and wore a 56R suit (I've lost nearly 130 pounds in the last year, and now wear 44R or 46R depending on the cut of the suit). For a good period of time, they were one of the only options for me. 

So there are people I would send to MW. I would send people without a lot of money to spend on suits and/or who don't know what they're doing. Unlike JAB, Men's Wearhouse simply doesn't have pretend high-end stuff (Signature Gold at full retail, anyone? I didn't think so), and I'd feel more comfortable that people won't get caught on the upsell there. 

And fat guys.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

*Wow, you lost a whole person!*



Mookie said:


> I have a confession to make: I am a recovering Men's Wearhouse shopper.
> 
> Part of this is that for a long time I just didn't know any better, they're everywhere, and I was a dirt poor college student. As other people have said here, the quality of their clothes is NOT great, but everyone needs to start somewhere, and MW does stock decent looking (if not ultimately very long lasting) clothes.
> 
> ...


 If you can lose 130lbs, you can make a million dollars and go bespoke!
The thinner I get the powerful I feel. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mookie (Dec 10, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> If you can lose 130lbs, you can make a million dollars and go bespoke!
> The thinner I get the powerful I feel. Keep up the good work.


I actually have my second fitting next week...:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

miamimike said:


> Has anyone bought a suit, tie, or shirt from the mens wearhouse? If so what did u think of the quality and overall of the item?


I have suits, jackets, slacks, shirts and ties from MW. I love them. Now it's rare that I shop anywhere else. Their fit for me, and sales attention is better than I've ever gotten in any department store. I don't need, nor can afford a high end men's clothier, so MW is perfect for me.

Yes George, I like the way I look.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

satorstyle said:


> When a person can't afford a more expensive suit they are a great starting point. They offer decent customer service and get most men who shop there to begin to care about their appearance.


+1

Everyone has to start somewhere, and I bought my first suits and shirts at Tip Top Tailors and Moore's. For less than $1000 I was fully kitted out when I started working. Now that I've been educated, I know of better places to look.

Getting back to the original topic, their shirts are nothing to write home about, but serviceable. Local stores are offering French cuff shirts now, so that's a plus in my books. The tie selection isn't too bad - I've picked up some good deals. Shoes are absolute crap.

On the matter of customer service, the shop I used to visit was very good. One of the sales assistants (who has been there a good 10 years), remembers who I am, and gave good advice on matching shirts and ties. He, at least, is enthusiastic about his job.

Just my $0.02,

Geoff


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Capt Ron said:


> Oh, you work in one of those *restaurants* that require you to wear "flair".:icon_smile_big:
> Normally that kind of stuff is worn on suspenders, but I suppose if you wanted to really be tacky at work you could wear suspenders and a belt!
> 
> You'll never take me alive copper!:devil:


Well you could say I'm in the service industry. More often than not customers don't like what we bring to them or more importantly, where we take them too =)


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Admittedly, I'm not familiar with MW. I've never seen the tv commercials and never seen of their stores.

I think that Moore's in Canada is part of the MW family of corporations.

Having said that, Moore's suits are, for the most part, made in Canada and a very decent alternative at their price point. I've also picked up a very nice leather bomber jacket. As somebody else mentioned, they have a wide selection in hard-to-find sizes.

Truth is, I still wear Moore's suits that are a few years old. To this date, they are still in good shape. One day I'll change them, not necessarily because they're worn out, but because I'll want to wear something else.


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have purchased items from MW in the past. Once, when I was debating a MTM suit versus a MW suit, I allowed a sales rep to talk me into purchasing 3 MW suits for the price of a single MTM suit. I reasoned that this was an intelligent thing to do at the time. (I did not know any better. ) I also bought ties and shirts. Fast forward ........ All 3 suits fared poorly when dry cleaned. They all shrunk. The shirts were not the best quality to begin with, but again, I did not know any better. A few of the ties were adequate; in fact, I still wear them from time to time. I gave all the suits away in less than a year's time, along with the ties that I no longer wanted. The suits look good on the person I gave them to, but I noticed that he no longer wears them either. I am afraid to ask why. 

For me, it would have been less expensive in the long run get a single MTM suit of better quality than multiple lesser quality items. I learned that lesson and adhere to it as best I can.

Through AA, I have now learned that there are better options than MW to get a decent suit at a lower price. 

Anyway, that has been my experience.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Oh, you work in one of those restaurants that require you to wear "flair".:icon_smile_big:
> Normally that kind of stuff is worn on suspenders, but I suppose if you wanted to really be tacky at work you could wear suspenders and a belt!
> 
> You'll never take me alive copper!:devil:


No matter how bad you think you have it, someone always has it worse...


----------

